# Issue mounting Windows share



## YTKColumba (Oct 20, 2011)

I am having a problem mounting a Windows share on FreeBSD.

I tried the commands

`mount_smbfs -I <IP> //Administration@<IP>/share /mnt/share`
`mount -t smbfs //Administrator@<IP>/share /mnt/share`

I am getting an error:

```
smb_co_lock: recursive lock for object 1
Connection reset by peer
```
Though I am able to connect to the share using smbclient.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2011)

It's probably already mounted on /mnt/share/.


----------



## akil (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi

As SirDice said, you probably have mounted it before, but i see another issue in your commands order and arguments.

If you wish to mount shared directories from windows to FBSD with command *mount* (not *mount_smbfs*) you should consider to add -o OPTS like below:
`mount -t smbfs -o -I=<IP_SRV> //user@host/SHARE /mnt/share`
otherwise smbfs will remaind you about getting server address which is required for that operation.


----------



## YTKColumba (Oct 21, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's probably already mounted on /mnt/share/.



I checked the /mnt/share folder and it was not mounted, I also tried *umount* the directory but there was nothing there. I also checked /etc/fstab and there was no entry for it. I also tried rebooting and it does not work.




			
				akil said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> As SirDice said, you probably have mounted it before, but i see another issue in your commands order and arguments.
> 
> ...



I tried the commands you gave and I still get the same error.

Right now I think I got it narrowed down that it might be a Windows problem. I am running Windows Server 2008 R2 as the other machine. I tried a fresh install of FreeBSD and installed just Samba with minimal configuration and tried to mount the Windows share again, but it the same error.


----------



## Neptune (Oct 24, 2011)

YTKColumba said:
			
		

> I am having a problem mounting a Windows share on FreeBSD.
> 
> `mount_smbfs -I <IP> //Administration@<IP>/share /mnt/share`



1. I think, it is better to use "//administrator@<hostname>" than "//administrator@<IP>" 
2. Maybe you have another windows host to test whether you can mount your samba share on it.


----------



## YTKColumba (Oct 29, 2011)

Neptune said:
			
		

> 1. I think, it is better to use "//administrator@<hostname>" than "//administrator@<IP>"
> 2. Maybe you have another windows host to test whether you can mount your samba share on it.



I will try another Windows host and see how it works out. I've also tried using //Administrator@<hostname> and also tried what someone else recommended, which was adding an Administrator user in FreeBSD and Samba. But that does not work.

BTW, is the <hostname> the hostname of the Windows machine or FreeBSD machine? Also in the smb.conf file, does it matter what it used for the "workgroup" and "server string"?


----------

